# Finger tapping?



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anyone have exercises or tips on finger tapping? I recently learned how to sweep pick, and I am trying to incorporate different techniques into my otherwise bland solos!:rockon2:

EDIT: On a side-note. Does anyone understand "voice leading", like playing the same chord, but in a different position. What is the theory behind that? I know about moving chords....but I don't understand how this is done.

Yes i know my theory side of things is lacking. I'm taking my theory studies more seriously now, as I am an aspiring music teacher.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

[youtube=option]-XMr12RJIIY[/youtube]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I highly suggest experimenting with where you tap, how many strings you tap at once, and sliding the tapped note.

eg turn 3h7t12 into 0h3h7t12s15 (so you'd hammer 2 notes on the open string, tap the 12th and slide up to the 15th).

also, just learn solos with tapping in 'em . I want to learn how to tap two strings at once, it sounds pretty cool!

also congrats on learning how to sweep - i cant do it right yet lol


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Haha thanks Budda. Sweeping is pretty hard. I have to be really concentrated.

Ill try your tapping tips when I get over this flu.


----------

